# Review: Cheap JEBO lights from Aquatraders



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been looking at redoing the lights on my 100g tank to get better coverage. I currently have 4 32W T-8 ODNO lights on my tank (~2 WPG). I was trying to decide between PC or a T-5 setup. I opted for the PC setup. About the same time, I saw all the talk about the cheap fixtures being offered by aquatraders. So, I ordered the Jebo 24" fixture

http://www.aquatraders.com/aquatraders/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=35

and I also ordered the 48" fixture

http://www.aquatraders.com/aquatraders/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=33

I ordered them on Monday and the product arrived yesterday. I live in the central valley of California and Aquatraders is near S.F., so UPS only took a short time to get here. The lights arrived undamaged and packing was o.k. The box containing the lights was placed inside another cardboard box for shipping. I was actually suprised to see this. I thought they might just slap a sticker on the light box and ship it. I received timely emails of when my order was received and when it shipped as well as tracking numbers.

*First Impressions*

I will be posting pictures over the next couple of days. My time will be limited over the next couple of days, so please be patient. I plan on stripping the lights out of the hood to place inside my canopy.

*24" light*

This was the first box I opened. I plugged the light in and it didn't work. Not good. Upon closer examination, I realized that one of the wires had come loose from the pins on the bulb. I then realized that this 24" fixture does not have any actual sockets for the bulbs. It looks like there are wires coming from the ballast and they connect to the bulb using some quick-connect fittings. I think this will be more clear when I post some pictures. Once the wires were connected, the light worked with no problems. 


*48" light*
The 48" fixture seems much more robust and well put together. It has two switches so you can operate the front and rear bank of lights independently. This fixture does contain sockets for the lamps, unlike the 24" light. I can't remember right now if the lights are linear or square base lights. I will take a look when I get home and post.

Dan


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Can't wait to see the results roud:


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the thread, _dewcew_, I'm interested, too.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I am interested in the 48 inch model, I have a shoplight on the front of my tank to even out the lighting. I figure I could remove the actinics, and just run 2 daylights in the center of the reflector. Do the fixtures lack an acrylic splash guard?


----------



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

Urkevitz,

Both models come with an acrylic splash shield. My tank is 5' wide, so I am planning on gutting the fixture to get more even light diffusion. If I had a 4' tank, I would simply replace the actinics and use it on my tank.

Dan


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

good review- very interested in reading more!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

anything new on this?


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

Reviving this thread, do these fixtures work well?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I recently bought the 17" 186W Odyssea (The Lexus equivalent of Jebo?) MH/PC combo. 

Ballasts: All the ballasts are in one aluminum housing; 2x18W PC (straight-pin) ballasts, 1x150W MH ballast. Then there's 2 LED lights on the flanks of the MH on the unit itself. The ballast housing was a great idea; two 3" fans come on as soon as the MH is on and there is good ventelation grills on the sides. There are 3 independant switches, yet there's only one power cord! Thus I had to resort to buying automatic wall-timer switches; works perfectly now. 

Unit: The unit is extremely light weight, which I find to be great; especially considering when you need to hang it from the ceiling. It is all aluminum, except for the two sides which are plastic. Lots of ventilation on the sides and there's two 3" fans that also come on when the MH is on. Both hanging pendants and legs are included, but the legs are ugly thin pieces of aluminum, while the cables are decent metal wires. Acrylic covers the two PC bulbs, plastic on the LED and UV filtering-glass over the MH.

Reflectors: The PC reflectors are similar to the Coralife Aqualights. While the MH reflector is the usual bullated one found on most MH lights. 

Bulbs: I ended up changing all the bulbs, except for the LEDs, as they were all designed for marine.

Overall: 8/10


----------

